
The Race to Zero Emissions - maelito
https://qz.com/emails/the-race-to-zero-emissions/1627580/
======
perfunctory
> A growing number of travelers are giving up flying. In Sweden, where the
> movement has taken off, a new term has emerged: flygskam, meaning “flight
> shame.” The country saw the number of passengers at airports drop in 2018,
> while the number of train travelers reached a new record.

I hope this inspires more people to give up flying. I am looking at you HN
crowd and your tech conferences.

